# What tinc Morph?



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if you could tell me what Tinc morph this is, I know what it say in the picture but im not so sure...



















thanks


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd say this is either a Patricia or a Cobalt.


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> I'd say this is either a Patricia or a Cobalt.


It’s def not a Patricia, maybe Cobalt but usually they have less yellow and more black on there back.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

This is why those two came to mind:
left Kayserberg/Cobalt, right Patricia
source: Tinctorius Morphguide on www.tropical-experience.nl


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I really don't think its a Patricia.

I would go with even Suriname Cobalt or French Guiana Dwarf Cobalt.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

looks like a brazilian Yellow head to me look at the side pattern 
and the lite color to the toes


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Eric Walker said:


> looks like a brazilian Yellow head to me look at the side pattern
> and the lite color to the toes


DING DING, we have a winner. My vote as well for a BYH.
Scott


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

That is a very nice Surinam Cobalt in my opinion, Bill


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

BYH. I have some and it is identical.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

pretty good for a newbe to the dart frog hobby IMO
I dont even own any pdf YET. Working on it though


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm with Bill on this one. 

+1 Surinam Cobalt

-Matt


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

are the BYH and the brazilian colbalt the same frog>


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

They are two different morphs of frogs. The BYH (Brazilian Yellow Head) morph has an all yellow pattern on the head with very rare black markings, where the Surinam Cobalt has black patterning on the head. To differentiate even further, the Patricia morph has the black patterning of a Surinam cobalt, but on the sides, the patterning gets much finer and the yellow fades to an almost white shade. 

Surinam Cobalt:
http://www.edsflymeat.com/Surinam Trio.jpg

BYH:
Dendrobates tinctorius brazilian yellow head image by gothaicus2 on Photobucket

Patricia:
http://www.amphibiainfo.com/gallery...bates/tinctorius/dend_tinctorius_patricia.jpg

-Matt


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Eric Walker said:


> are the BYH and the brazilian colbalt the same frog>


As far as I know Brazilian Yellow Heads and Brazilian Cobalts are the same morph. At least thats what I have been told by some breeders.

I will go back on my opinion and say Suriname Cobalt too as looking at more pics of SC and FGDC....it looks nothing like a FGDC....sorry bout that....I was tired when I posted the first response.

Nice BYH pic Matt!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

gothaicus said:


> Nice BYH pic Matt!


Hahaha! Yeah.... I stole it. Downright stole it. Thats funny! I didnt even bother to look to see where it came from. 

Nice BYH pic gothaicus!  Sorry....

-Matt


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Suriname Cobalt. possibly Dwarf Cobalts 
- depending on the age, SC have alot of yellow when they are young, but lose most of it as they get older and the black expands from the flanks and spots. 

- I disagree with Patricia, because most of the Patricia that I see have a much paler yellow coloration. Also the spots on the back seem to be more scattered compared to a cobalt which usually have predominantly centered black spots 1 - 3(usually) 

- BYH , I disagree with this one because The feet AND toes are very pale blue almost like carolina/powder/white. . . and the frog in the picture has standard looking cobalt toes and feet. The flanks on BYH's seem to be a bit more broken up compared to the frog pictures which just has a solid yellow mark

here are some pics of my BYH's


















pooping lol









white toes


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm definitly going with cobalt
Standing in front of my viv right now, I can't tell a difference between mine and that picture


----------

